# What AVR can make my B&W 684 sound best?



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just upgraded my mains L/R to B&W 684 together with B&W center LCR-3, B&W DM302 surround and Mission surround back with HSU VT-2 sub using Denon 2805. Dealers told me that Onkyo AVR's give good bass response than Denon..how true?any opinion on this?:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Rentangz, Welcome to the Shack.

The Denon 2805 is a nice receiver but there is some truth to the fact the the higher end Onkyo receivers will give you better sound but the higher end Denon receivers that are out now will also do the same. 
I have an Onkyo TX SR805 and it gives you better control over the crossovers as well independent EQ settings of frequencies down to 25Hz. This can help if your sub needs a little extra push to reach that low.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

With speakers of that quality...depending if you're music oriented; I'd take a good hard look at a NAD piece. Sound quality is their PRIMARY concern, and you can hear it! If movies is all you want to do, then there's many good receivers out there including the one owned by the poster above...it's no slouch on music either, but not up to the NAD gear.
Good luck and cheers,
Konky.


----------



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Tony..I will try to demo the Onkyo TR805 to hear the difference...


----------



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for your comment Konky..have not yet heard a NAD actually..I will add this to my demo AVR on my next HT demo..I like both movies and high quality stereo music..so any AVR that can do both and will best match my B&W 684?any suggestions will be highly appreciated..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

It really depends on your budget. I just got a new Proceed AVP2+6 that was found at Harmon when they were packing up for CES. They had 4 units that were basically restocked and lost for a while. Anyway, It's an incredible Pre/Pro with amazing DACs but you would need an amp as well. All I can say is that after listening for a while, the difference was AMAZING. I've done ALOT of changing Receivers, amps, cables and all that stuff and sometimes tried to convince myself there was some kind of difference. I can say that since I got the AVP2, it sounds like I got new speakers. Having an outstanding Preamp is money Very Well Spent. Although Proceed is a discontinued product line, they can still be serviced by Harmon and you can find them used on Audiogon. Just my 2 cents after finally getting the sound I was hoping and searching for, for a long time. If you want it all in one box this won't help you much but, Once you hear Seperates, you'll never go back to AV Receivers.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I absolutely concur that seperates are the best...if they can be afforded, and would do justice to the prowess of the esteemed B&W speakers. However, in trying to keep with what the OP said he was searching for, I recommended the NAD. In giving this some thought, if, again, music has a genuine priority in the listening cycle (as it should have, but that's my editorial...lol), Marantz would also be an excellent choice. If seperates are a consideration, then by all means look at some of the deals available at audiogon.com. There you will be able to find (used of course) some absolutely excellent deals (use common sense at all times in ANY purchase). In fact, the OP may be able to come away with used seperates for almost the same as a new receiver depending of course on what he/she has budgeted, but which so far has not been mentioned. I would imagine in buying speakers of that caliber, then an appropriately priced AVR or pre/pro+amp is in order. Let us know if this is a possibility, and if you can, what your budget is. 

Again, good luck; there are many worthy candidates today to choose from, and you should have fun auditioning them, not stress!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

